# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  TÌm hiểu về Dao Phay Ngón?

## quocgu

Xin chào các Bác CNCpro.

E mới bước vào nghề nên còn gà lắm. Các bác cho e hỏi về tác dụng của các Me dao phay ngón và các lựa chọn chung để dụng cho nhôm và các loại vật liệu cứng. E tìm hiều thì chỉ biết về 1 hay 2 hay 4 me nhưng tác dụng của các me đó như thế nào? 2 me tốt hay là 4 me tốt hơn?...rãnh xoắn của các me đó như thế nào là tốt? 45 hay 60 độ. Xin cám ơn các Bác

----------


## QuyND

Đối với em, vật liệu cứng như sắt, thép,... thì em dùng 4 me trở lên. Vật liệu mềm như nhôm, đồng, nhựa,... thì 2 me. Do ít me thì ba dớ sẽ thoát dễ hơn, vì khoản cách giữa 2 me lớn hơn. Nhưng vì nếu 2 me thì phần lõi cốt sẽ nhỏ, dao sẽ yếu hơn. Nên mới xuất hiện thằng 3 me, thoát phôi tốt và phần lõi lớn hơn, cứng cáp hơn. 

Bác cứ gãy vài con dao là biết ngay ấy mà.

----------

quocgu

----------

